# How Empty Is Empty?



## jjborders (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm a new owner of 826 OXE, and I was prepping the machine for summer storage today. I started it up and let it run until it stalled out. When I look inside the tank, there is small splash of fuel left. Does the tank need to be bone dry, or is this small amount OK? Would it help to put the machine on an incline (down or up?) and try to start again to get the last amount.

Thanks for any advice you can give. This site has been a great learning resource.

James


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the fuel line/filter on the newer clone engines actually sticks up slightly so you will never get the last little bit out.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Does the carb have a drain plug? Not the center nut that holds the bowl on but sometimes the is a drain coming off at an angle. Even if you run it till it stalls the fuel bowl still has gas in it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If it a true clone, then there is a sediment bowl. I would crack the fuel tank cap, and let it dry out. If it's a predator, I am not sure that there is a sediment bowl.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Take the fuel line off and see if anything runs out.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Let it air dry?
It won't take long, gasoline dissipates fairly quick.

I run mine dry and let them sit to air dry out. I do try to get most of it out.

I once had some old outboard motor gas that was mixed with oil. I wanted to get rid of it but not dump it.
When the hot summer days came I poured it into a 5 gal bucket and let it sit in the hot sun to evaporate, it took about 3 weeks but finally all I had left was a small amount of oil in the bucket. I thought it would take a couple of months.

Now for any of my waste chemicals, paint or gas I just bring it to work and dump it into our waste drums. Much easier.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 10, 2016)

I just follow the manual for my Toro which says to add some fuel stabilizer and run the tank dry and keep on priming and running the motor until it won't start anymore. It won't completely empty the carb fuel bowl but that's not really a problem since the few teaspoons of fuel are stabilized anyway. I then open the gastank cap and let any remaining fuel evaporate outside. I always run stabilized fuel in my blower anyway, all winter long.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

i set regulator as low as it will go on compressor then rubberband air nozzle open and stick it in tank for ten minutes or so. This is for my generator, snowblower and lawnmower get full tank of stabilized fuel turn off the tank run dry with help of choke. Works so far!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

When I get donne with my equipment it gets pushed to the back of the shed and maybe gets started once or twice in the summer. I never drain the gasoline but all the gas has been treated.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

For my snowblower I drain what I can from the tank by pulling the fuel line off at a convenient spot. I only run the engine to use up what's left in the carburetor.

For the generator, I run it once a month or so and therefore keep it topped up with stabilized gas.

Garden tractor I just shut off and forget about! :icon_wow2: Actually I run it a few times over the winter, usually to hook up the trailer and move firewood. So it does not really need special treatment.

The two strokes really do just get ignored.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 10, 2016)

wdb said:


> For my snowblower I drain what I can from the tank by pulling the fuel line off at a convenient spot. I only run the engine to use up what's left in the carburetor.
> 
> For the generator, I run it once a month or so and therefore keep it topped up with stabilized gas.
> 
> ...


FWIW, I used to worry about the gas going stale in my generator even though I stabilized it and ended up draining it once a year etc. Giant pain in the butt. So I did some research and found a generator propane conversion kit on line. Installation took about 2 hours. I drained all the gas and can run it now on propane, which will not go stale like gas. Runs like a top and I still have the option of using gas if I wish. The best of 2 worlds really!


----------



## JiminRI (Mar 26, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> FWIW, I used to worry about the gas going stale in my generator even though I stabilized it and ended up draining it once a year etc. Giant pain in the butt. So I did some research and found a generator propane conversion kit on line. Installation took about 2 hours. I drained all the gas and can run it now on propane, which will not go stale like gas. Runs like a top and I still have the option of using gas if I wish. The best of 2 worlds really!


That sounds like a great idea. Where did you buy the conversion kit? Can it be installed on any small gas engine?


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 10, 2016)

JiminRI said:


> That sounds like a great idea. Where did you buy the conversion kit? Can it be installed on any small gas engine?


uscarburetion on eBay 

That's where I bought it from. They had these kits on sale every once in a while. I think you can get conversion kits for just about any small engine.


----------

